# Dovecot Error



## neodg (10. Sep. 2010)

*Erledigt: Dovecot Error*

Hallo!

Habe eine ISPCONFIG Installation lt. dieser Anleitung gemacht > http://www.howtoforge.de/blogroll/p...ebian-5-0-ispconfig-3-mit-dovecot-und-bind/5/

Hat alles funktioniert. Beim Anlegen einer Mailboxen gibt es aber folgenden Fehler:


```
Sep 10 09:17:54 web4 deliver(mailadresse@domain): Ambiguous mail  location setting, don't know what to do with it:  /var/vmail/domain.org/mailadresse/Maildir (try prefixing it with mbox:  or maildir:)
Sep 10 09:17:54 web4 deliver(mailadresse@domain.org): Failed to create  storage for 'mailadresse@domain.org' with mail  '/var/vmail/domain.org/mailadresse/Maildir'
```
Sooo, das Mailverzeichnis wird aber angelegt, Mailein- und Ausgang funktionieren auch. Ist die Frage ist das eine Fehlermeldung die ich ignorieren kann, oder nicht. Ich will nicht Mailboxen anlegen und dann feststellen das etwas nicht so funktioniert wie es soll.

System: Debian Lenny 64
Konfiguration Dovecot: einzige Änderung: mail_location = maildir:/var/vmail/%d/%n/Maildir


----------



## Till (10. Sep. 2010)

Die mail_location sollte nicht manuell gesetzt werden, da sie von dovecot aus der mysql DB gelsesen wird. Die manuelle Änderung ist vermutlich auch der Grund für die Fehlermeldung.


----------



## neodg (10. Sep. 2010)

Zitat von Till:


> Die mail_location sollte nicht manuell gesetzt werden, da sie von dovecot aus der mysql DB gelsesen wird. Die manuelle Änderung ist vermutlich auch der Grund für die Fehlermeldung.


Hallo!

Danke für die Rückmeldung. Ich habe die erst gesetzt als ich den Fehler das erste mal gesehen habe. Kommt auch wenn die Variable deaktiviert ist.

Sep 10 10:36:37 web4 deliver(office@domain): Ambiguous mail location  setting, don't know what to do with it:  /var/vmail/domain/office/Maildir (try prefixing it with mbox: or  maildir
Sep 10 10:36:37 web4 deliver(office@domain): Failed to create  storage for 'office@domain' with mail  '/var/vmail/domain/office/Maildir'


----------



## Till (10. Sep. 2010)

Schau mal in ispconfig im monitor ob noch jobs in der jobqueue gelistet sind.


----------



## neodg (10. Sep. 2010)

Mail queue is empty


----------



## Till (10. Sep. 2010)

Ich rede von der jobqueue und nicht der mailqueue.


----------



## neodg (10. Sep. 2010)

Habe ich überlesen. Jobqueue ist auch leer.


----------



## neodg (13. Sep. 2010)

Habe gerade noch einen netten Fehler gefunden:


```
web4 deliver(echo@domain.org): sieve parse error: line 36: string 'TESTMAIL ANTWORT!#012#012Dies ist eine automatische Antwort auf Ihre Mail an echo@domain.org und
```
Die Mail kommt in der Mailbox an, aber es kommt keine Antwort retour.


----------



## torsten (14. Sep. 2010)

Das Problem hatte ich auch. Ich hab' dann in der dovecot-sql.conf (in /etc/dovecot) die user_query folgendermaßen geändert:


```
user_query = SELECT email as user, maildir as home, 
CONCAT('maildir:', maildir, '/Maildir') as mail, uid, gid, 
CONCAT('maildir:storage=', floor(quota/1024)) AS quota, [COLOR=black]
CONCAT(maildir, '/.sieve') as sieve[/COLOR] FROM mail_user 
WHERE email = '%u' AND disable%Ls = 'n'
```
lg

Torsten


----------



## neodg (16. Sep. 2010)

Hallo!

Danke für die Rückmeldung!

Habe ich geändert. Funktioniert nach wie vor nicht, selbe Fehlermeldung.


```
sieve parse error: line 36: string
```


----------



## Till (17. Sep. 2010)

Was steht denn in der .sieve Datei der Mailbox, bei der Du den Fehler erhältst?


----------



## torsten (17. Sep. 2010)

Zitat von neodg:


> Hallo!
> 
> Danke für die Rückmeldung!
> 
> ...


Die Änderung adressiert auch eher das ursprünglich angeführte Problem des ambigous mail location settings bzw. die bei mir überhaupt nicht reagierenden sieve Filter. Bei dem Parse error wäre der Inhalt der .sieve Datei interessant zu sehen.

lg

Torsten


----------



## neodg (17. Sep. 2010)

2 Fehler gefunden.

Bin jetzt noch eine Stunde dabei gesessen. Es war der Text der bei der Autoresponder Mail zurück gesendet werden sollte. Ich habe den Text der Autoresponder Mail von einem anderen Server kopiert. Da war zB \n\ drinnen für eine neue Zeile und das dürfte den sieve Fehler verursacht haben.

Ein 2ter Fehler war das das maildrop Plugin gefehlt hat ->
http://www.howtoforge.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-46380.html

Es wurde in den mailfilters Ordner die Autoresponder Daten erst gar nicht angelegt. Erst als ich die Maildrop aktiv gesetzt habe hat das auch funktioniert.


----------



## Till (17. Sep. 2010)

Wenn Du sieve verwendest darf ja das maildrop plugin garnicht aktiv sein. maildrop und sieve sind zwei konkurrierende und miteinander inkompatible techniken zum filtern von email, es dürfen niemals beide aktiv sein. Auf Servern die sieve verwenden muss der mailfilters ordner auch leer sein.

vermutlich verwendest Du also kein sieve sondern amildrop und Dein Server hat 2 imap server gelichzeitig installiert. Du musst also einen deinstallieren.


----------



## neodg (18. Sep. 2010)

OK, das ergibt Sinn. Ich habe die Installation genau nach Howto gemacht und die Grundinstallation ist Debian minimal. Dem sollte also nicht so sein.

Habe mir gerade die Logs durchgesehen und finde haufenweise folgenden Eintrag:


```
dovecot-auth: pam_unix(dovecot:auth): check pass; user unknown
dovecot-auth: pam_unix(dovecot:auth): authentication failure; logname= uid=0 euid=0 tty=dovecot ruser=office@domain rhost=127.0.0.1
```
Soweit ich das beurteilen kann funktioniert aber alles.


----------



## Till (18. Sep. 2010)

Poste mal die Ausgabe von:

netstat -tap


----------



## neodg (18. Sep. 2010)

```
Aktive Internetverbindungen (Server und stehende Verbindungen)
Proto Recv-Q Send-Q Local Address           Foreign Address         State                                                                  PID/Program name
tcp        0      0 localhost:60000         *:*                     LISTEN                                                                 2407/postgrey.pid -
tcp        0      0 *:imaps                 *:*                     LISTEN                                                                 3934/dovecot
tcp        0      0 *:pop3s                 *:*                     LISTEN                                                                 3934/dovecot
tcp        0      0 localhost:10024         *:*                     LISTEN                                                                 2305/amavisd (maste
tcp        0      0 localhost:10025         *:*                     LISTEN                                                                 2900/master
tcp        0      0 *:mysql                 *:*                     LISTEN                                                                 2348/mysqld
tcp        0      0 *:pop3                  *:*                     LISTEN                                                                 3934/dovecot
tcp        0      0 *:imap2                 *:*                     LISTEN                                                                 3934/dovecot
tcp        0      0 localhost:spamd         *:*                     LISTEN                                                                 2470/spamd.pid
tcp        0      0 *:sunrpc                *:*                     LISTEN                                                                 1986/portmap
tcp        0      0 *:ftp                   *:*                     LISTEN                                                                 2914/pure-ftpd (SER
tcp        0      0 web4.domain.org:domain  *:*                     LISTEN                                                                 2264/named
tcp        0      0 localhost:domain        *:*                     LISTEN                                                                 2264/named
tcp        0      0 *:smtp                  *:*                     LISTEN                                                                 2900/master
tcp        0      0 localhost:953           *:*                     LISTEN                                                                 2264/named
tcp        0      0 *:26                    *:*                     LISTEN                                                                 2278/sshd
tcp        0      0 *:59930                 *:*                     LISTEN                                                                 1997/rpc.statd
tcp        0      0 localhost:39099         localhost:mysql         VERBUNDEN                                                              2362/amavisd (ch4-a
tcp        0      0 localhost:56154         localhost:domain        TIME_WAIT                                                              -
tcp        0      0 localhost:58750         localhost:www           TIME_WAIT                                                              -
tcp        0      0 localhost:mysql         localhost:39099         VERBUNDEN                                                              2348/mysqld
tcp        0      0 localhost:34762         localhost:ftp           TIME_WAIT                                                              -
tcp        0      0 localhost:39130         localhost:mysql         VERBUNDEN                                                              2363/amavisd (ch3-a
tcp        0    148 web4.domain.org:26      80.xxx.xxx.xxx:50226    VERBUNDEN                                                              5704/0
tcp        0      0 localhost:mysql         localhost:39130         VERBUNDEN                                                              2348/mysqld
tcp6       0      0 [::]:http-alt           [::]:*                  LISTEN                                                                 2978/apache2
tcp6       0      0 [::]:www                [::]:*                  LISTEN                                                                 2978/apache2
tcp6       0      0 [::]:tproxy             [::]:*                  LISTEN                                                                 2978/apache2
tcp6       0      0 [::]:ftp                [::]:*                  LISTEN                                                                 2914/pure-ftpd (SER
tcp6       0      0 [::]:domain             [::]:*                  LISTEN                                                                 2264/named
tcp6       0      0 localhost:953           [::]:*                  LISTEN                                                                 2264/named
tcp6       0      0 [::]:26                 [::]:*                  LISTEN                                                                 2278/sshd
tcp6       0      0 [::]:https              [::]:*                  LISTEN                                                                 2978/apache2
```


----------



## Till (18. Sep. 2010)

Also bei Dir läuft dovecot. das ist soweit gut, dann darf das maildrop plugin aber auf nicht aktiviert sein und die mailfilter Verzeichnisse müssen auch leer sein. Also deaktiveir das Plugin wieder und lösche alles was im mailfiters Verzeichnis steht.

Dann poste mal dien Inhalt der postfix main.cf Datei.


----------



## neodg (18. Sep. 2010)

Maildrop ist schon wieder deaktiviert und das Verzeichnis ist leer. In der main.cf habe ich eine doppelte Zeile gefunden. Das sehe ich mir jetzt mal näher an.


```
# See /usr/share/postfix/main.cf.dist for a commented, more complete version


# Debian specific:  Specifying a file name will cause the first
# line of that file to be used as the name.  The Debian default
# is /etc/mailname.
#myorigin = /etc/mailname

smtpd_banner = $myhostname ESMTP $mail_name (Debian/GNU)
biff = no

# appending .domain is the MUA's job.
append_dot_mydomain = no

# Uncomment the next line to generate "delayed mail" warnings
#delay_warning_time = 4h

readme_directory = /usr/share/doc/postfix

# TLS parameters
smtpd_tls_cert_file = /etc/postfix/smtpd.cert
smtpd_tls_key_file = /etc/postfix/smtpd.key
smtpd_use_tls = yes
smtpd_tls_session_cache_database = btree:${data_directory}/smtpd_scache
smtp_tls_session_cache_database = btree:${data_directory}/smtp_scache

# See /usr/share/doc/postfix/TLS_README.gz in the postfix-doc package for
# information on enabling SSL in the smtp client.

myhostname = web4.domain.org
alias_maps = hash:/etc/aliases
alias_database = hash:/etc/aliases
myorigin = /etc/mailname
mydestination = web4.domain.org, localhost, localhost.localdomain
relayhost =
mynetworks = 127.0.0.0/8 [::1]/128
mailbox_command = procmail -a "$EXTENSION"
mailbox_size_limit = 0
recipient_delimiter = +
inet_interfaces = all
html_directory = /usr/share/doc/postfix/html
virtual_alias_domains =
virtual_alias_maps = proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_forwardings.cf, mysq                                                                                     l:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_email2email.cf
virtual_mailbox_domains = proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_domains.cf
virtual_mailbox_maps = proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_mailboxes.cf
virtual_mailbox_base = /var/vmail
virtual_uid_maps = static:5000
virtual_gid_maps = static:5000
smtpd_sasl_auth_enable = yes
broken_sasl_auth_clients = yes
smtpd_sasl_authenticated_header = yes
smtpd_recipient_restrictions = permit_mynetworks, permit_sasl_authenticated, che                                                                                     ck_recipient_access mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_recipient.cf, reject_unauth                                                                                     _destination,
smtpd_recipient_restrictions = permit_sasl_authenticated, permit_mynetworks, rej                                                                                     ect_unauth_destination,
        permit_sasl_authenticated,
        reject_unknown_recipient_domain,
        reject_unauth_destination,
        reject_invalid_hostname,
        reject_non_fqdn_hostname,
        reject_non_fqdn_recipient,
        reject_non_fqdn_sender,
        reject_unknown_client,
        check_policy_service inet:127.0.0.1:60000,
        reject_rbl_client zen.spamhaus.org,
        reject_rbl_client cbl.abuseat.org,
        reject_rbl_client sbl.spamhaus.org,
        reject_rbl_client xbl.spamhaus.org,
        reject_rbl_client pbl.spamhaus.org,
#        smtpd_help_required = yes,
        permit

smtpd_tls_security_level = may
transport_maps = proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_transports.cf
relay_domains = mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relaydomains.cf
relay_recipient_maps = mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relayrecipientmaps.cf
virtual_create_maildirsize = yes
virtual_maildir_extended = yes
virtual_mailbox_limit_maps = proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_mailbox_limi                                                                                     t_maps.cf
virtual_mailbox_limit_override = yes
virtual_maildir_limit_message = "The user you are trying to reach is over quota.                                                                                     "
virtual_overquota_bounce = yes
proxy_read_maps = $local_recipient_maps $mydestination $virtual_alias_maps $virt                                                                                     ual_alias_domains $virtual_mailbox_maps $virtual_mailbox_domains $relay_recipien                                                                                     t_maps $relay_domains $canonical_maps $sender_canonical_maps $recipient_canonica                                                                                     l_maps $relocated_maps $transport_maps $mynetworks $virtual_mailbox_limit_maps
smtpd_sender_restrictions = check_sender_access mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual                                                                                     _sender.cf
smtpd_client_restrictions = check_client_access mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual                                                                                     _client.cf
maildrop_destination_concurrency_limit = 1
maildrop_destination_recipient_limit = 1
virtual_transport = dovecot
header_checks = regexp:/etc/postfix/header_checks
mime_header_checks = regexp:/etc/postfix/mime_header_checks
nested_header_checks = regexp:/etc/postfix/nested_header_checks
body_checks = regexp:/etc/postfix/body_checks
dovecot_destination_recipient_limit = 1
smtpd_sasl_type = dovecot
smtpd_sasl_path = private/auth
content_filter = amavis:[127.0.0.1]:10024
receive_override_options = no_address_mappings
message_size_limit = 0
```


----------



## Till (19. Sep. 2010)

Bei den smtpd_recipient_restrictions hast Du ja einiges manuell geändert von ISPConfigs default einstellungen incl. einbau eines policy daemons der für das Blockieren der Anfragen verantwortlich sein könnte. Du solltest mal Deine manuellen Änderungen prüfen und ggf. rückgaängig machen.

Außerdem sehen einige Zeilen recht komisch abgehackt aus. Ist das beim kopieren ins Forum passiert oder steht das auch so in der main.cf?


----------



## neodg (19. Sep. 2010)

Die "abgehackten Zeilen" stehen auch so in der config, das macht aber nichts, ist der Übersichtlichkeit wegen. 

Der policy daemon ist greylisting und funktioniert auch wie gewünscht.

So wie es aussieht war es wirklich weil die erste smtpd_recipient_restrictions Zeile nicht auskommentiert war.

Habe nun auch die DKIM Prüfung eingebaut und bisher funktioniert alles tadellos. Sobald die erste Domain drauf liegt kann ich das dann mit Sicherheit sagen.

Warum der Autoresponder zu Beginn nicht funktioniert hat, habe ich allerdings noch nicht herausgefunden. Mal sehen ob das bei der nächsten Installation auch so ist.

Somit sage ich mal allen Danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## Till (19. Sep. 2010)

Zitat von neodg:


> Die "abgehackten Zeilen" stehen auch so in der config, das macht aber nichts, ist der Übersichtlichkeit wegen.


Ich rede nicht von den üblichen Einrückungen, sondern von dem hier:


```
virtual_alias_maps = proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_forwardings.cf, mysq                                                                                     l:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_email2email.cf
```
Da unterbrichst Du einfach das Befehlswort "mysql" in mysq l".


----------



## neodg (20. Sep. 2010)

Das muss durch das Einfügen ins Forum passiert sein, in der config ist das nicht so.


----------

